
U.S. Revises Indictment of Ex-Twitter Workers over Saudi Spying - aspenmayer
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-28/u-s-to-drop-case-against-ex-twitter-workers-over-saudi-hacks
======
aspenmayer
For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200729071932/https://www.bloom...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200729071932/https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-28/u-s-
to-drop-case-against-ex-twitter-workers-over-saudi-hacks)

